# Yet another MFT worktop - with a twist



## emlclcy (8 Mar 2022)

i made a smallish MFT a while ago and wanted to make a larger 8ft x 4ft one BUT one that came apart in two, so i spoke to Chris Smith about making one so i drew one up so he could CNC route it for me.
The idea is to have rounded dovetails that interlock two 4ft sections, chris did this and when they were locked together he then routed the dog holes to maintain hole spacing and accuracy.
He suggested wiping super glue over the mating edges, this has very much hardened up the faces, after a little fettling with some sand paper they are a gentle tap together fit so well happy.
Gives the option of a 4x4 table as well. In the attached image you can see the 'jigsaw' pattern, i ran a 1mm edge breaker router cuter over each side to act as a gentle lead in and to resist the mdf from 'blowing'







Many thanks Chris superb job, good to meet you as well
regards
carl


----------



## Chrispy (9 Mar 2022)

Likewise nice to meet you too Carl, looking good.


----------



## paulrbarnard (9 Mar 2022)

Looks great, though most try to avoid a twist when it comes to benches


----------

